# Central Florida Pogie Run



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The surf is CRAZY right now!

There are pogies and glass minnows stacked up 200 yards deep, as far as the eye can see up and down the beaches. They flash all day long, and once in a while, a big brown cloud can be seen. I've seen it in all the beaches from Cocoa Beach to Melbourne Beach.

I'm catching croakers right now, at a rate of as fast as you can get bait in the water. Bull reds and whiting are mixed in the lot. In addition, there is a pretty good shark bite going. Caught a 35 lb lemon today, and hear that blacktips are pretty common. Flounder are few and far between, but nice ones coming out of the surf.

To make it all even better, there has been a nice offshore breeze, with glassy surf.

If you aren't fishing right now, you are missing some of the hottest action that I've seen all year. Get off your ass, and down to the beach!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

And here I am up in North Carolina, wishing I was out at flagler instead. Oh well, I leave tommorow.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> And here I am up in North Carolina, wishing I was out at flagler instead. Oh well, I leave tommorow.


Well, the good news is that it's been hit or miss for about 3 weeks. (on account of the surf conditions - thanks to the tropical storm) Even better news, is that there is no shortage of bait in the water, so you've still got at least another 2-3 weeks, by my estimation, before it really starts to cool down.

Seriously, I haven't seen it like this for several years. Should make up for the crappy pompano season this year.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

All day long....

I caught over 100, but this was what I kept.


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------

